# Cairo Rugby Club



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone know why Cairo Rugby Club is closed?
went there yesterday to watch the 6 nations - all shut up:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you go to the right place?

I thought it moved about 6 months ago but I could be wrong,

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Did you go to the right place?
> 
> I thought it moved about 6 months ago but I could be wrong,
> 
> Maiden


guy opposite told us that the "Police shut them down"
I rang the mobile number and a guy said they were closed:confused2:


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Hi Adrian
Yes they are closed hopefully they will be open by the end of the week. Just the joys of life/business in Egypt, the right connections weren't being kept oiled. They have some good lawyers who seem it have it all sorted out. Did you get to watch the 6 Nations? There was a big crowd at the ACE club(since the Rugby Club was closed) which is only a couple of blocks from the Rugby Club. I'll post as soon as I hear when the Rugby club is open.
Cheers 
NZC


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> Hi Adrian
> Yes they are closed hopefully they will be open by the end of the week. Just the joys of life/business in Egypt, the right connections weren't being kept oiled. They have some good lawyers who seem it have it all sorted out. Did you get to watch the 6 Nations? There was a big crowd at the ACE club(since the Rugby Club was closed) which is only a couple of blocks from the Rugby Club. I'll post as soon as I hear when the Rugby club is open.
> Cheers
> NZC




Glad to hear it is getting sorted out... :clap2:


----------

